

Most-Positive-Bignum - lackbeard
http://jwz.livejournal.com/854482.html

======
ashu
now something that random, pointless and fun is what hacking is all about. :-)

------
deathbyzen
Don't you just love purposefully breaking stuff?

~~~
xirium
Its good to know where the limits are.

------
brlewis
Best comment:

 _One minor addition to that: Cloak (the JVM in CL) also runs ABCL, for
maximum silly recursiveness:_ <http://paste.lisp.org/display/2096>

------
soundsop
The jwz initials seemed familiar. There was an earlier post linked to the same
author about the early days at Netscape:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=100176> (or directly
<http://www.jwz.org/gruntle/nscpdorm.html?old_title_sucked> ).

~~~
jcl
On a site called Hacker News, jwz _should_ seem familiar.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jwz>

(see also rms, esr, dmr, gvr, dhh, etc.)

~~~
neilk
Is this why your handle is jcl? Getting ready for fame and fortune? ;)

~~~
jcl
I wish. :) It's a former login, as I'm sure is true of the above list. But not
all famous logins are monograms; billg comes to mind...

Monogram logins seem to be an artifact of some computer science departments
(and other small, unix-y operations), which may be why so many hackers are
known by them.

